

Architecting an Enterprise Mobile App - openmobster
http://openmobster.blogspot.com/2013/06/architecting-enterprise-mobile-app.html

======
openmobster
This guide is designed to help Developers architect Enterprise Mobile Apps.
This covers the following mobile aspects: Enterprise Integration, Offline
Support, Data Push, Authentication, and Platform Support. Your feedback is
most welcome!!!

